# CO2 Reactor



## davidlock (Apr 19, 2008)

I just finshed setting up my CO2 system in my 90 gallon aquarium... 
and i have a few questions about it, 
first off it has a plug in, should i leave that running all the time or have it turn off when the seleniod turns off the CO2

secondly my aquarium is 4 feet long is there a proper place to allow for even dosing? ie the middle of the tank?

and lastly at what depth should i put it, is deeper really better, i know i want to keep it low enough so that when i do a water change it will stay under water but what is right

BTY its the Red Sea paintball one, seems to be working well so far


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

What are you using to difuse it? Im about to embark on the same thing when my regulator gets here, it left Seatle yesterday


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Assuming you have good water flow throughout your tank, it would be best to place the reactor somewhere near the output of your filter so that the dissolved co2 is also dispersed throughout the tank.

In terms of keeping it running, you can either set it up to turn off with your solenoid or off with your lights. It is up to you - you can even leave it running 24/7, which is what I did when I had a powerhead-based reactor.


----------

